# Air house II rears and dcup brackets?



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

So after throwing on the new wheels (which let me ride lower) I realized that my rear bags require a pretty low pressure. I have a mkiv gti, manual paddle valves, 1/4 line all around. Fronts, need about 60 psi or so. The rears on the other hand, 20 psi (what I currently ride at) allows for pretty good wheel gap. To get rid of the wheel gap means running at 10 psi...I could probably ride at less pressure. Is that safe? Maybe I need to just trim my dcups :laugh:


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

how much travel distance has its bags 20PSI?

The rebound of the bag is good?, Bounce like a spring?

if the distance is good for your bag does not strike, and and rebound of the bags is good, you should not cut your d-cups.

----

¿La bolsa tiene mucho recorrido con una presión de 20PSI? , ¿el rebote o amortiguamiento de la bolsa es bueno?, ¿igual de bueno que el de un resorte?

Si la distancia de recorrido de la bolsa a 20PSI es bueno para que no haga tope durante la conducción y el rebote o amortiguamiento de la bolsa es bueno como el de un resorte usted no necesita cortar sus D-cups-


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Well, its pretty good at 20 psi; everything is pretty solid. The bags are pretty stiff (or maybe its the shocks) because they really dont fluctuate at all.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

10 seems very low. I would trim your cups so it requires a little more pressure for ride height :beer:


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Thats what Im thinking but I really dont wanna trim those dam things as I feel like there is just barely enough room to fit the fitting...and whatever I can trim, would only gain me 1 or 2 psi or something that wont make a difference 

I realize that my rear is a lot lighter and thus requires a lot less psi but is this normal for dcups (if anyone else is running the ah2/dcup combo). I dont have back seats but Im pretty sure my false floor, air tank and sub enclosure is about the same weight if not more :/


----------



## jay22 (Sep 6, 2010)

Im in the same boat as you man. I run a little less than 20 psi daily. I just got bilsteins and it made a world of a difference. It used to be really rough but the shocks helped a lot. My ah2 are starting to rub on the swing arm too


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

You could remove the top cup. 

I'm running no top cup(granted I'm on ss5's) and my ride height is 30psi in the rear :beer:


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

I roll at right around 20psi in the rear and I find the ride to be pleasant and haven't had any issues yet


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

**** my ride height in the R is 58 in the rear! I dont have much wheel gap either but I have cut down the cup and nipple.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

on my AAC firestones, I need at least 55 psi just to any lift. 65 psi to be at a decent ride height.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

dam. Im assuming thats due to the difference in the bags? I think its kind of ridiculous. I checked today after putting my wheels bag on (since my tire tore at the sidewall a couple weeks ago) and I can just about air out completely and be at a nice ride height (granted, I would be rubbing a bit on the tire...)

its weird. Anything above 10 psi is "mad wheel gap"


----------



## Wastegate13 (May 3, 2006)

luke wl. said:


> **** my ride height in the R is 58 in the rear! I dont have much wheel gap either but I have cut down the cup and nipple.


 
Lol. 60psi is my rear ride height pressure on the airlift slams. I recently replaced my drivers rear bag so when I air up the rear paired the left builds more pressure at the same height.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

bboy_jon said:


> dam. Im assuming thats due to the difference in the bags? I think its kind of ridiculous. I checked today after putting my wheels bag on (since my tire tore at the sidewall a couple weeks ago) and I can just about air out completely and be at a nice ride height (granted, I would be rubbing a bit on the tire...)
> 
> its weird. Anything above 10 psi is "mad wheel gap"


 That has to be a soft ass ride


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Its really not. Ive been driving around 10-12 psi or so and it really doesnt feel any different than 20 psi :laugh:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

What shocks are you running?


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

bilstein sports; pretty much what everyone else is running


----------

